# Betfather community



## qpLucas (Aug 7, 2021)

I would like to announce you there is new betting community.

*Betfather.tips*

Daily activity, covering sports and esports betting tips and previews, all free of course.

We are here to hear from from you! Good luck all


----------



## betrader (Aug 10, 2021)

For anyone interested in the tennis markets I have posted a couple of matches over on the Betfather.tips forum for today's Montreal WTA.

*Betrader.*


----------



## betrader (Aug 12, 2021)

Betfather.tips looks to be a promising, friendly and responsive betting community in the making with some good tips and advice, and especially so with many of the main leagues about to kick off the new season, so it should be a good forum for keen football fans to follow...
I don't have a lot of time at present but I will be posting some tennis and football tips over there when I get the chance.

All the best in the meantime....

*Betrader.*


----------



## qpLucas (Aug 13, 2021)

betrader said:


> Betfather.tips looks to be a promising, friendly and responsive betting community in the making with some good tips and advice, and especially so with many of the main leagues about to kick off the new season, so it should be a good forum for keen football fans to follow...
> I don't have a lot of time at present but I will be posting some tennis and football tips over there when I get the chance.
> 
> All the best in the meantime....
> ...


Thank you for your kind words @betrader !

Still a lot of work ahead of us to make it even better place...


----------



## qpLucas (Oct 4, 2021)

We've added Google sign-up option for faster registration:


----------



## qpLucas (Nov 19, 2021)

1,000+ threads reached!

Betfather.tips is still growing and we are glad the forum reached it's first 1,000 threads.


----------



## qpLucas (Jan 15, 2022)

*Get ready for our first contest! €10 weekly in prizes!*

More info here: https://betfather.tips/threads/read-first-about-the-perfect-tip.1744


----------



## qpLucas (Mar 10, 2022)

We grow!









						🔥 What's in our plans?
					

Hello Betfathers!  It has been 7 months since we have started our journey to run a betting tips community - Betfather.tips.  You guys have been amazing for the whole time: You have sent more than 5,500 posts in more than 2,350 threads!  🤩  Unfortunately the community base is still small counting...




					betfather.tips


----------



## qpLucas (Apr 21, 2022)

5 rounds and still NO WINNER 

Try your luck in the Bayern Munich - Borussia Dortmund match: https://betfather.tips/contests/the-perfect-tip/


----------



## qpLucas (Jun 17, 2022)

Just some quick updates:

I have added Twitter and Facebook as options for quick registration - if you don't want to go through full process of registration, you can choose from Google, Twitter or Facebook quick registration, it's done in a few clicks and you are ready to join.






I have added Live Chat to Betfather homepage so members can discuss their betting picks in real time. This is the most friendly part on Betfather, few of our users are already chatting daily, no hate, no offense, just having a good time chatting about their bets.
Join us and let's make big and friendly betting community together!






Now it's in my plans to make Betfather guide where everyone will find and learn about Betfather functions and any "how to" so they get familiar with the website and help to fulfill the community potential.

200+ members with 30+ members active daily. Many betting tips and wide range of sports and esports guaranteed!

Stay tuned!


----------

